
Anonymous posting/blog platform critique needed - divuni
https://divuni.com
======
divuni
Hey everyone,

I created this website that i am trying to get going, my main goal for it is
for it to be a place for people to be able to come and let out some steam, or
to blog or to just say what ever is on their mind without worrying about
others knowing about it, a sort of safe place for them and their thoughts.

Eventually i would love for it to be a place where people could get help and
advice too.

I would really appreciate any critiques, feedback, comments, and anything you
think.

The site is still pretty new and i'm not getting too much traffic, which is a
good time for testing a fixing any issues.

There are days though where i do get some traffic, under 100 a day, but the
visitors do not interact with the website.

Another note:

Specifically, when they get to post pages, they read the article and just
leave, without liking, commenting, or any other interaction.

So i am wondering if there is something about the UI that is causing this.

Thanks!

------
divuni
anyone? any comments are appreciated!

